# hop! une devinette / deuxième



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

Vous connaissez le principe.

_Aidé de Georges, Mackie aurait pu jouer dans ce film._

Je pense qu'elle est plus facile que la première.


----------



## barbarella (12 Mars 2003)

Est-ce une comédie dramatique ?


----------



## maousse (12 Mars 2003)

_La rousse contre le reste du monde..._


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Est-ce une comédie dramatique ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par maousse:</font><hr /> *  La rousse contre le reste du monde...  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

Un film en couleur ?


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

C'est un film français ?


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

Le réalisateur est français ?


----------



## Luc G (12 Mars 2003)

aidé de Georges Méliès ?


----------



## Onra (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * Vous connaissez le principe.

Aidé de Georges, Mackie aurait pu jouer dans ce film.

Je pense qu'elle est plus facile que la première.  * 

[/QUOTE]

*STAR WARS*


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

C'est un film costumé ?


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

Est-ce que le héros est enrhumé ?


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

Est-ce un huis-clos ?


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

Les acteurs parlent-ils avec un accent ?


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

non


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

Non à toutes mes questions ?


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

C'est un film muet ?


----------



## huexley (12 Mars 2003)

georges Michael fait du ciné ?


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * C'est un film français ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
oui/non


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Le réalisateur est français ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * aidé de Georges Méliès ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 



Je pense qu'elle est plus facile que la première.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Est-ce un indice?


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Onra:</font><hr /> * 

STAR WARS





* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * C'est un film costumé ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que le héros est enrhumé ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce un huis-clos ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Les acteurs parlent-ils avec un accent ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Non à toutes mes questions ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par huexley:</font><hr /> * georges Michael fait du ciné ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
sais pas


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

Est-ce qu'il y a un animal dans le film ?


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Est-ce un indice?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
oui  * 

[/QUOTE]
Salop !!


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce qu'il y a un animal dans le film ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

Y-a-t-il des effets spéciaux dans le film ?


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

Le film fait-il référence à un fait historique ?


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

L'histoire tourne-t-elle autour d'un fait divers ?


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

C'est une adaptation d'un roman ?


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

C'est une fiction ?


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

Un film d'action ?


----------



## barbarella (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> C'est un film français ?

[/QUOTE]


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr />oui/non

[/QUOTE]

Est-ce une production internationale ?

Une production d'un pays franphone, autre que la France ?


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

C'est un film de boules ?


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

C'est un film récent ? (pas plus de 10 ans)


----------



## barbarella (12 Mars 2003)

Georges est-il un être humain ?

La présence de Mackie a-elle un rapport avec ses fautes d'orthographe ?

C'est quand le prochain résumé ?


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

C'est une intrigue policère ?


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

Un film à suspens ?


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

est-ce que tu as vu le film RV ?


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

_Je suis presque certain qu'il ne l'a pas vu non plus celui-là...!!_


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

Ce film a reçu des récompenses ?


----------



## barbarella (12 Mars 2003)

Georges est-il vivant ?


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

Il nous aide pas beaucoup le RV...


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Y-a-t-il des effets spéciaux dans le film ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Le film fait-il référence à un fait historique ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * L'histoire tourne-t-elle autour d'un fait divers ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

précise


----------



## barbarella (12 Mars 2003)

Mes questions comptent-elles pour du beurre ?


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Mes questions comptent-elles pour du beurre ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
Laisse lui un peu de temps... Il les prend dans l'ordre, sinon il se perd.


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

précise  * 

[/QUOTE]
Du genre : rubrique des chats écrasés, à la fin du journal...


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * C'est une adaptation d'un roman ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

Est-ce un film d'auteur ?


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Un film d'action ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

C'est un film grand public ?


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Est-ce une production internationale ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
Une production d'un pays franphone, autre que la France ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * C'est un film de boules ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * C'est un film récent ? (pas plus de 10 ans)  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Georges est-il un être humain ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui, il faut d'ailleurs le trouver ça fait partie de l'énigme

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *La présence de Mackie a-elle un rapport avec ses fautes d'orthographe ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *C'est quand le prochain résumé ?   * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * C'est une intrigue policère ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Un film à suspens ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * est-ce que tu as vu le film RV ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Ce film a reçu des récompenses ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
précise


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

On avance un peu là !!


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Georges est-il vivant ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
précise  * 

[/QUOTE]
César ?


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Mes questions comptent-elles pour du beurre ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
précise  * 

[/QUOTE]
Oscar ?


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Laisse lui un peu de temps... Il les prend dans l'ordre, sinon il se perd. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
précise  * 

[/QUOTE]
Ours de Berlin ?


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Du genre : rubrique des chats écrasés, à la fin du journal...  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce un film d'auteur ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
précise  * 

[/QUOTE]
Palme du festival de Cannes ?


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * C'est un film grand public ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
trop subjectif, je ne peux pas répondre par oui ou par non


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

Le film a t-il été reédité en DVD ?


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
César ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

C'est une production Hollywoodienne ?


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Oscar ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Ours de Berlin ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Palme du festival de Cannes ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Le film a t-il été reédité en DVD ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * C'est une production Hollywoodienne ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

Essayez de comprendre l'énigme plutôt que de chercher un film au hazard


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

Tu pouvais pas le dire plus tôt ?!


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

Y-a un Rembrandt ou un chat dans le film ?


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Tu pouvais pas le dire plus tôt ?!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Je l'ai dit : 
<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * vous connaissez le principe  * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## krystof (12 Mars 2003)

Luc Besson est-il le producteur, et Christophe Lambert acteur ?
Oupss, pardon, on parle cinéma


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Luc Besson est-il le producteur, et Christophe Lambert acteur ?
Oupss, pardon, on parle cinéma  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je n'ai même plus besoin de répondre, c'est déjà fait


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Y-a un Rembrandt ou un chat dans le film ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

non


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Y-a un Rembrandt ou un chat dans le film ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

dommage que bonpat soit encore en grêve... Il nous aiderait LUI !!


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

J'ai plus trop d'idées là...
Tu nous fais un 'tit résumé RV ?
Histoire de clarifier tout ça.


----------



## barbarella (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

dommage que bonpat soit encore en grêve... Il nous aiderait LUI !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est une devinette


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

C'est une devinette  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Il aime bien les énigmes...


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * Vous connaissez le principe.

Aidé de Georges, Mackie aurait pu jouer dans ce film.

Je pense qu'elle est plus facile que la première.  * 

[/QUOTE]


Plus facile mais plus flou aussi.


----------



## barbarella (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Plus facile mais plus flou aussi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

En tout cas j'ai l'impression que Kristof a trouvé, il n'a qu'a donner la réponse, sinon quelqu'un gagnera à sa place


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Tu nous fais un 'tit résumé RV ?
Histoire de clarifier tout ça. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






* 

[/QUOTE]

Sur quoi ?

Il n'y a vraiment pas grand chose à résumer pour l'instant : le film a plus de 10 ans, il n'est pas en couleur, c'est une production multinationale, et il y a une énigme policière et du suspens. Georges n'est plus de ce monde et l'énigme est en rapport avec les fautes d'orthographe de Mackie.


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

Sur quoi ?

Il n'y a vraiment pas grand chose à résumer pour l'instant : le film a plus de 10 ans, il n'est pas en couleur, c'est une production multinationale, et il y a une énigme policière et du suspens. Georges n'est plus de ce monde et l'énigme est en rapport avec les fautes d'orthographe de Mackie.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Effectivement, c'est on ne peut plus vague...


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

L'année, ça pourrait aider ?


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * L'année, ça pourrait aider ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

Je me disais aussi, c'était trop simple !!


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
non  * 

[/QUOTE]
Au fait, comme ça, en passant...
T'as compté le nombre de post entre cette énigme et la première où tu n'auras répondu que OUI ou NON ?
Ça fait combien de posts ?


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Je me disais aussi, c'était trop simple !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est à dire qu'il sort environ bon an mal an entre 2500 et 3000 films


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Au fait, comme ça, en passant...
T'as compté le nombre de post entre cette énigme et la première où tu n'auras répondu que OUI ou NON ?
Ça fait combien de posts ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Je ne sais pas, mais si quelqu'un veut s'y coller ça pourrait être intéressant.
Mais la réponse par ouyi ou par non, c'est la règle, sinon c'est trop facile et ça n'est pas drôle


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

Le noir et blanc, c'est un parti pris ou une contrainte technique parque pas encore de péloche couleur ?


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Le noir et blanc, c'est un parti pris ou une contrainte technique parque pas encore de péloche couleur ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
Ça m'aiderait à pour l'époque...


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Le noir et blanc, c'est un parti pris ou une contrainte technique parque pas encore de péloche couleur ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

et j'y répond comment là par oui ou par non ?


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

_pfff !!_

Le noir et blanc, c'est un parti pris ?


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * pfff !!

Le noir et blanc, c'est un parti pris ?




* 

[/QUOTE]

oui


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

oui  * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu vois quand tu veux.


----------



## barbarella (12 Mars 2003)

Le film est-il entièrement en noir et blanc ?


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Le film est-il entièrement en noir et blanc ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

oui


----------



## barbarella (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

oui   * 

[/QUOTE]

Tu vois quand tu veux


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Tu vois quand tu veux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
eh oui


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

En tout cas j'ai l'impression que Kristof a trouvé, il n'a qu'a donner la réponse, sinon quelqu'un gagnera à sa place  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tu crois ?


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 


Plus facile mais plus flou aussi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

ah non il y a un indice de plus dans l'énoncé


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

Je suis désolé j'avais oublié 2 remarques dans le feu de l'action.


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

Avant d'entamer cette journée qui s'annonce prometteuse en questions, et tout autant en réponses, je vous livre le petit résumé de vos déductions d'hier.


Il s'agit d'un film d'auteur de plus de 10 ans que j'ai vu. Il a été tourné sciemment en N&amp;B. Il y a une énigme policière et du suspens.
Il s'agit d'une production internationale.
Le film a été édité en DVD, ce qui restreint considérablement le champ d'investigation.

Je vous rappelle que le but n'est pas de trouver un film au hasard mais de résoudre l'énigme.
A ce propos donc : 
Georges n'est plus de ce monde
l'énigme est en rapport avec les fautes d'orthographe de Mackie


Voilà, par contre je n'arrive pas encore à dire si ce résumé, sous son apparente banalité, recèle des indices.


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * Je suis désolé j'avais oublié 2 remarques dans le feu de l'action. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Je me disais aussi...
"RV boude ?"


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Je me disais aussi...
"RV boude ?"







* 

[/QUOTE]

pas encore!


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

Bon, quand faut y aller, faut y aller...


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

Est-ce que la musique est très présente dans le film ?


----------



## Luc G (12 Mars 2003)

C'est un film de Woody Allen ?


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

Est-ce que le film a fait beaucoup de "bruit" quand il est sorti ? (Il a fait parler de lui ?)


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * C'est un film de Woody Allen ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

_"Celebrity" ???_


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que la musique est très présente dans le film ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

non (pas spécialement)


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * C'est un film de Woody Allen ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que le film a fait beaucoup de "bruit" quand il est sorti ? (Il a fait parler de lui ?)  * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

"Celebrity" ???



* 

[/QUOTE]

non


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

L'acteur principal est-il belge ?


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

Georges, c'est le nom d'un personnage du film ?


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

Georges, c'est quelqu'un de la distribution du film ?


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * L'acteur principal est-il belge ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

non


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Georges, c'est le nom d'un personnage du film ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Georges, c'est quelqu'un de la distribution du film ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

Georges n'apparait pas au générique ?


----------



## barbarella (12 Mars 2003)

Georges pourrait-il être une espèce de mécène ?


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Georges n'apparait pas au générique ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Georges pourrait-il être une espèce de mécène ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

Georges... Lautner ?


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Georges... Lautner ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (12 Mars 2003)

Georges Simenon ?


----------



## barbarella (12 Mars 2003)

Georges Pompidou ?

Georges de la jungle ?


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

est-ce que Georges pourrait nous aider un peu plus SvP...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
Aidé de Georges, Mackie aurait pu jouer dans ce film.
* 

[/QUOTE]

coucou ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tiens ça fait longtemps que j'n'étais pas passée par là ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ça va ti ?

questions :

mais alors qui est Georges ?  
est-ce l'auteur du film ?  
est-ce l'auteur d'un livre ?
est-ce un animal ?
est-ce que le film se déroule dans plusieurs pays ?


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Georges Simenon ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

non


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Georges Pompidou ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Georges de la jungle ?


* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * est-ce que Georges pourrait nous aider un peu plus SvP... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
si vous le trouvez, il risque de vous aider


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

Georges a t-il une moustache ?


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 

coucou ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tiens ça fait longtemps que j'n'étais pas passée par là ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ça va ti ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
bonjour,
ça va


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 
mais alors qui est Georges ?  
* 

[/QUOTE]
c'est pour l'instant la question

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 

est-ce l'auteur du film ?  
* 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 
est-ce l'auteur d'un livre ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 
est-ce un animal ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * 
est-ce que le film se déroule dans plusieurs pays ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Georges a t-il une moustache ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non (enfin je ne lui en connaissez pas)
mais c'est le genre de truc qui aurait pu arriver


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

Georges... Perec ?


----------



## Luc G (12 Mars 2003)

1) Un rapport avec saint-georges ?
2) le nom d'un village ?


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

est-ce que georges est une femme ?


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Georges... Perec ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 1) Un rapport avec saint-georges ?
2) le nom d'un village ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

1) non
2) non


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * est-ce que georges est une femme ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

non


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
oui  * 

[/QUOTE]

YESSSSSSSSS !!


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

YESSSSSSSSS !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

_Il a porté la barbe celui-là..._


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

Le film a un rapport avec "la disparition", le livre de Perec ?


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Le film a un rapport avec "la disparition", le livre de Perec ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

là faut préciser
sinon je ne peux pas répondre, ou alors mal


----------



## barbarella (12 Mars 2003)

Vas-y ça chauffe


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

là faut préciser
sinon je ne peux pas répondre, ou alors mal  * 

[/QUOTE]

La disparition, c'est un roman policier de Perec, celui où il n'utilisait pas la lettre "E"...
Un film s'en est inspiré ?


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Vas-y ça chauffe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
J'ai besoin d'aide là... Je vois pas le film...


----------



## barbarella (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
J'ai besoin d'aide là... Je vois pas le film... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Je cherche aussi j'ai l'impression que tu es proches


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

Je vais manger un peu... Si quelqu'un a une idée, qu'il n'hésite pas.


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

La disparition, c'est un roman policier de Perec, celui où il n'utilisait pas la lettre "E"...
Un film s'en est inspiré ?  * 

[/QUOTE]


non


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Je vais manger un peu... Si quelqu'un a une idée, qu'il n'hésite pas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

bonne idée, je parlais du repas


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

bonne idée, je parlais du repas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est un indice ?


----------



## bonpat (12 Mars 2003)

12 :48 :57
12 :48 :58
12 :48 :59
12 :49 :00 dringggg !

et voilà ! me revoilà plutôt. Après une semaine sans poster de mail. Certains savent, dautre ne préfèrent pas. Enfin limportant est fait et bien fait si je puis dire.
Grosses bises à tous et merci à tous ceux qui mont envoyés leur message de soutien. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    Je nai pas encore pu répondre à tout le monde, trop de messages (2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) mais je répondrai personnellement à chacun(e).

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
Aidé de Georges, Mackie aurait pu jouer dans ce film.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Est-ce que Mackie aurait pu jouer dans le film sans laide de Georges Perec ?

Penses-tu que je vais trouver ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Je vais manger un peu... Si quelqu'un a une idée, qu'il n'hésite pas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]
Une bavette à léchalote avec une salade ?


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
C'est un indice ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

non, mais vu l'heure c'était de circonstance


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

non, mais vu l'heure c'était de circonstance 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
B4 ?
Plouf !!
Dans l'eau...


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

Est-ce que le mot "disparition" est dans le titre du film ?


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> *   Je n?ai pas encore pu répondre à tout le monde, trop de messages (2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) mais je répondrai personnellement à chacun(e).     * 

[/QUOTE]
tu sais que les grands soutiens sont silencieux


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que Mackie aurait pu jouer dans le film sans l?aide de Georges Perec ?

* 

[/QUOTE]

je pense que tu veux parler de l'énigme, alors je répond non


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Penses-tu que je vais trouver ?     * 

[/QUOTE]
pourquoi pas, mais que cela ne te détournes pas du chat


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que le mot "disparition" est dans le titre du film ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

non


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

Est-ce que le titre du film a un rapport avec une disparition ?


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

Est-ce que le titre du film a un rapport avec la disparition d'une lettre ?


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

Est-ce que si l'on enlève une lettre à "mackie", on avance un peu là ?


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

Est-ce qu'il y a un "M" dans le titre du film ?


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

Est-ce qu'il y a un "A" dans le titre du film ?


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

Est-ce qu'il y a un "C" dans le titre du film ?


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

Est-ce qu'il y a un "K" dans le titre du film ?


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

Est-ce qu'il y a un "I" dans le titre du film ?


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

Est-ce qu'il y a un "E" dans le titre du film ?


----------



## krystof (12 Mars 2003)

Est-ce que le film a un titre


----------



## bonpat (12 Mars 2003)

Le film a-t-il un rapport avec l'éducation ?


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que le titre du film a un rapport avec une disparition ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

non


----------



## bonpat (12 Mars 2003)

Krystof et 'tanplan vous n'étiez pas du tout obligés de me souhaiter la bienvenue ou un bon retour...


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

Alors cette grêve, bonpat ? 
T'as fait du lard ?


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que le titre du film a un rapport avec la disparition d'une lettre ?    * 

[/QUOTE]

précise


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que si l'on enlève une lettre à "mackie", on avance un peu là ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## bonpat (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Alors cette grêve, bonpat ? 
T'as fait du lard ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
non mais c'était hyper important de montrer mon mécontentement d'une manière pacifique...


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce qu'il y a un "M" dans le titre du film ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]




bien essayé, mais on ne va pas faire un anagramme


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

précise  * 

[/QUOTE]
Tu veux que je te précise quelle lettre ?!


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Est-ce que le film a un titre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

oui


----------



## bonpat (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

précise  * 

[/QUOTE]
La disparition d'une lettre, en tant que courrier ?


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Le film a-t-il un rapport avec l'éducation ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## krystof (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Krystof et 'tanplan vous n'étiez pas du tout obligés de me souhaiter la bienvenue ou un bon retour...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Dans mon coeur, tu n'étais jamais parti


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Tu veux que je te précise quelle lettre ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
non la question
sinon formulée comme l'est : je répond non


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
La disparition d'une lettre, en tant que courrier ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

non


----------



## bonpat (12 Mars 2003)

Es-tu sûr que mamie, euh mackie puisse jouer dans un film ?


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

Je hais ce "mackie" !!!


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Es-tu sûr que mamie, euh mackie puisse jouer dans un film ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

bien sûr!
pour les besoins de l'énigme.
Il a fait un très bon acteur dans la première devinette


----------



## bonpat (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

précise  * 

[/QUOTE]
Le titre du film peut-il avoir un autre sens en enlevant ou rajoutant une lettre ?


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

bien sûr!
pour les besoins de l'énigme.
Il a fait un très bon acteur dans la première devinette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
C'était lui le chat ?!


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
Le titre du film peut-il avoir un autre sens en enlevant ou rajoutant une lettre ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

non


----------



## bonpat (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
C'était lui le chat ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]
J'en était sûr depuis le début... mackie n'avait jamais eu de Rembrant


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
C'était lui le chat ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

le chat de Rembrandt ?


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

le chat de Rembrandt ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
C'est nous qui posons les questions ici, non mais !!


----------



## bonpat (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

le chat de Rembrandt ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
Non ! Le Rembrant du chat


----------



## bonpat (12 Mars 2003)

en évoquant Aldo Maccione, me rapproche-je de la réponse ?


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

Tu réponds plus RV ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




T'as perdu la touche "N" ?


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * en évoquant Aldo Maccione, me rapproche-je de la réponse ?    * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Tu réponds plus RV ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




T'as perdu la touche "N" ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
je suis de retour pour une petite 1/2 heure


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

Je suis à sec pour le moment.
Vais faire le plein et je reviens...


----------



## barbarella (12 Mars 2003)

Je vais attendre le prochain résumé, là, c'est pas clair du tout


----------



## barbarella (12 Mars 2003)

Quand même une question, Georges a-t-il été tué ?


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

tu nous fais un 'tit résumé ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





_Pour les personnes arrivant seulement maintenant et qui ne liraient pas toutes les pages..._


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Quand même une question, Georges a-t-il été tué ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

non


----------



## RV (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * tu nous fais un 'tit résumé ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour les personnes arrivant seulement maintenant et qui ne liraient pas toutes les pages...



* 

[/QUOTE]

là je n'ai pas le temps, mais mon résumé de ce matin + Perec, je pense que ça devrait faire l'affaire pour l'instant


----------



## nato kino (12 Mars 2003)

C'est l'heure du petit indice supplémentaire...!!


----------



## barbarella (12 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * C'est l'heure du petit indice supplémentaire...!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Il n'a pas l'air très coopératif


----------



## nato kino (13 Mars 2003)

Je le met à quel ordre ton chèque, RV ?


----------



## nato kino (13 Mars 2003)

Bon...
On connait le Georges, c'est Perec...
Il y a un rapport avec le livre de Perec "la disparition" mais on ne sait toujours pas lequel...
Le film est en noir et blanc (et c'est voulu), Il date de plus de 10 ans.
C'est un film d'auteur, un policier à suspens...
Ce n'est pas un film français, il a fait parlé de lui à sa sortie et a été primé.


----------



## barbarella (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Bon...
On connait le Georges, c'est Perec...
Il y a un rapport avec le livre de Perec "la disparition" mais on ne sait toujours pas lequel...
Le film est en noir et blanc (et c'est voulu), Il date de plus de 10 ans.
C'est un film d'auteur, un policier à suspens...







* 

[/QUOTE]

Serait-ce un enlèvement


----------



## nato kino (13 Mars 2003)

Si mackie pouvait jouer dedans, je penche plutôt pour une couillonnade...


----------



## bonpat (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Serait-ce un enlèvement  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Qui voudrait faire disparaître mackie ?


----------



## nato kino (13 Mars 2003)

Personne. C'est un bit virtuel !!


----------



## Luc G (13 Mars 2003)

je n'ai pas le temps pour ça pour l'instant. Mais, au cas où certains ne le sauraient pas, on ne sait jamais, le bouquin de Perec : "la disparition" est un bouquin policier qui présente la particularité d'être écrit sans utilise la lettre E (un sacré exercice de style), alors si ça peut aider...


----------



## krystof (13 Mars 2003)

Ce film a t-il fait plus de 1000 entrées en France ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Est-il resté plus d'une semaine à l'affiche ?

Le DVD se vend bien, ou on le donne en cadeau ?


----------



## bonpat (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * je n'ai pas le temps pour ça pour l'instant. Mais, au cas où certains ne le sauraient pas, on ne sait jamais, le bouquin de Perec : "la disparition" est un bouquin policier qui présente la particularité d'être écrit sans utilise la lettre E (un sacré exercice de style), alors si ça peut aider...   * 

[/QUOTE]

merci, qu'aurait-on fait sans toi ?
On serait mouillé ....


----------



## Luc G (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

merci, qu'aurait-on fait sans toi ?
On serait mouillé ....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]






 Mes plus plates excuses.
J'ai pas tout lu, je suis à la bourre.


----------



## Luc G (13 Mars 2003)

Histoire de dire une connerie de plus : c'est un film de Raoul Ruiz ?

(ça doit ête une connerie parce que ça m'étonnerait qu'on ai beaucoup parlé du film)


----------



## nato kino (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 






 Mes plus plates excuses.
* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est bon pour cette fois !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

J'ai pas tout lu, je suis à la bourre.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Mon dieu quelle horreur !!


----------



## nato kino (13 Mars 2003)

Est-ce un film de René Clément ?


----------



## Luc G (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Mon dieu quelle horreur !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Je te le fais pas dire : c'est d'une part assez rare ; d'aute part contraire à ma nature profonde vigoureusement contemplative


----------



## nato kino (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce un film de René Clément ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

non


----------



## barbarella (13 Mars 2003)

Ca n'a pas vraiment avancé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour en revenir à l'énigme, l'aide de Georges, serait-elle :

- d'ordre financier ?

- un soutien moral ?

- un coup de pouce ?

- un encouragement ?


----------



## barbarella (13 Mars 2003)

Chercher la nature de l'aide peut-il nous aider ?


----------



## nato kino (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Ca n'a pas vraiment avancé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour en revenir à l'énigme, l'aide de Georges, serait-elle :

- d'ordre financier ?

- un soutien moral ?

- un coup de pouce ?

- un encouragement ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
Ouais !! A quoi y sert d'abord, le Georges ?


----------



## barbarella (13 Mars 2003)

Le silende de RV est-il un indice


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * C'est l'heure du petit indice supplémentaire...!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

à cette heure peut-être


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Bon...
On connait le Georges, c'est Perec...
Il y a un rapport avec le livre de Perec "la disparition" mais on ne sait toujours pas lequel...
Le film est en noir et blanc (et c'est voulu), Il date de plus de 10 ans.
C'est un film d'auteur, un policier à suspens...
Ce n'est pas un film français, il a fait parlé de lui à sa sortie et a été primé.








* 

[/QUOTE]

Il vaut quand même mieux que je les fasse moi-même, vous avez raison


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Ce film a t-il fait plus de 1000 entrées en France ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Est-il resté plus d'une semaine à l'affiche ? * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * ou on le donne en cadeau ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Je le met à quel ordre ton chèque, RV ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

quel montant ?


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Histoire de dire une connerie de plus : c'est un film de Raoul Ruiz ?

(ça doit ête une connerie parce que ça m'étonnerait qu'on ai beaucoup parlé du film)   * 

[/QUOTE]

non


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Est-ce un film de René Clément ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

non


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Ca n'a pas vraiment avancé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour en revenir à l'énigme, l'aide de Georges, serait-elle :

- d'ordre financier ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
non



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * l'aide de Georges, serait-elle :

- un soutien moral ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
non



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * l'aide de Georges, serait-elle :
- un coup de pouce ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * l'aide de Georges, serait-elle :

- un encouragement ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Chercher la nature de l'aide peut-il nous aider ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Le silende de RV est-il un indice  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
oui pour comprendre que je n'ai pas de connexion dans ma voiture


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

Bon je vais préparer un petit résumé. Si vous avez des questions avant, c'est le moment.


----------



## nato kino (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Barbarella:</font><hr /> * 
Chercher la nature de l'aide peut-il nous aider ?  * 

[/QUOTE]



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
oui  * 

[/QUOTE] 

Bravo.


----------



## barbarella (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Chercher la nature de l'aide peut-il nous aider ?  * 

[/QUOTE] 

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
oui  * 

[/QUOTE]

On dirait que ça avance


----------



## nato kino (13 Mars 2003)

est-ce que le rôle que Perec aurait fait jouer à Mackie est un rôle féminin (biscotte le "E" du liv') ?


----------



## nato kino (13 Mars 2003)

Qu'est-ce qu'il faut pas aller chercher tout de même...


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * est-ce que le rôle que Perec aurait fait jouer à Mackie est un rôle féminin (biscotte le "E" du liv') ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## melaure (13 Mars 2003)

11 pages pour une devinette, c'est pas un peu trop ?

Venez poster vos blagues sur les vendeurs de la FNAC ...


----------



## barbarella (13 Mars 2003)

Faut-il interpréter le mot aide dans le sens assistance, soutien ?


----------



## nato kino (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 11 pages pour une devinette, c'est pas un peu trop ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

Faut faire durer le plaisir...


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 11 pages pour une devinette, c'est pas un peu trop ?

* 

[/QUOTE]

non pourquoi ?
c'est un début


----------



## nato kino (13 Mars 2003)

L'aide a un rapport avec "la disparition" ?


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Faut-il interpréter le mot aide dans le sens assistance, soutien ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * L'aide a un rapport avec "la disparition" ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

Donc à la demande générale : un petit résumé.
Tout d'abord la devinette, la relire ne peut pas vous desservir.

_Aidé de Georges, Mackie aurait pu jouer dans ce film._


Il s'agit d'un film d'auteur de plus de 10 ans que j'ai vu. Il a été tourné sciemment en N&amp;B , sa sortie a été marquante. Il y a une énigme policière et du suspens.
Il s'agit d'une production internationale.
Le film a été édité en DVD, ce qui restreint considérablement le champ d'investigation.

Je vous rappelle que le but n'est pas de trouver un film au hasard mais de résoudre l'énigme.
A ce propos donc : 
Georges a été identifié : il s'agit de Perec. Il semblerait que son livre "la disparition" soit en rapport avec notre objet, toutefois cela n'a pas encore été ni prouvé, ni la nature mise en lumière. Il apparaît seulement qu'il ne s'agit pas d'une adaptation du livre, et le mot disparition ne fait pas partie du titre.

l'énigme est en rapport avec les fautes d'orthographe de Mackie

Je commence à penser que ce résumé, sous son apparente banalité, recèle des indices.


----------



## nato kino (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

Je commence à penser que ce résumé, sous son apparente banalité, recèle des indices.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Heuuuuuuuu...


----------



## barbarella (13 Mars 2003)

Georges a aidé Mackie à faire disparaître quelquechose ?

George à aidé Mackie à disparaître ?


----------



## nato kino (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> *  Il semblerait que son livre "la disparition" soit en rapport avec notre objet, toutefois cela n'a pas encore été ni prouvé, ni la nature mise en lumière.* 

[/QUOTE]

"Il semblerait" ou "il a" ?
C'est pas pareil...


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Georges a aidé Mackie à faire disparaître quelquechose ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
(oui)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *George à aidé Mackie à disparaître ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

"Il semblerait" ou "il a" ?
C'est pas pareil...  * 

[/QUOTE]

maintenant on peut dire "il a"
tout bouge si vite


----------



## bonpat (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
(oui)  * 

[/QUOTE]
[de pire en pire]


----------



## nato kino (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

maintenant on peut dire "il a"
tout bouge si vite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est pas comme les mardis surprise de l'applestore !!


----------



## bonpat (13 Mars 2003)

Georges a-t-il aidé mackquie à faire disparaître quelqu'un ?


----------



## barbarella (13 Mars 2003)

Pourquoi ton oui est-il entre-parenthèses ?


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Georges a-til aidé mackquie à faire disparâitre quelqu'un ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Pourquoi ton oui est-il entre-parenthèses ?    * 

[/QUOTE]
parce que c'est presque juste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ou pas tout à fait juste


----------



## barbarella (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
parce que c'est presque juste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ou pas tout à fait juste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Alors est-ce le contraire ?

Makie a-t-il aidé Georges à faire disparaître quelque chose ?


----------



## krystof (13 Mars 2003)

Johnny Depp joue t-il dans ce film ?


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Alors est-ce le contraire ?

Makie a-t-il aidé Georges à faire disparaître quelque chose ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

non non , c'est vraiment presque oui, juste une nuance qu'il me semblait intéressant de relever, mais si cela vous perturbe, enlevez les parenthèses.


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Johnny Depp joue t-il dans ce film ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

non


----------



## barbarella (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
parce que c'est presque juste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




ou pas tout à fait juste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

Je ne donne pas d'indice (car trop facile) je répondrai uniquement par oui ou par non.
pour moi ce sera le contraire du ni oui ni non (c'est plus facile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

à vous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE] 

Je me permet de te rappeler *ton* règlement, c'est *oui* ou *non* et pas (oui), peut-être, presque juste, ou pas tout à fait juste.


----------



## nato kino (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Johnny Depp joue t-il dans ce film ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
Moi aussi j'y avais pensé ce matin...


----------



## barbarella (13 Mars 2003)

Mackie a-t-il aider Georges a faire disparaître quelqu'un ?


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Je me permet de te rappeler ton règlement, c'est oui ou non et pas (oui), peut-être, presque juste, ou pas tout à fait juste.    * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est oui, les parenthèses étaient sensées vous aider. Mais tu as raison c'est oui ou non


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Mackie a-t-il aider Georges a faire disparaître quelqu'un ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## nato kino (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Mackie a-t-il aider Georges a faire disparaître quelqu'un ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
Il a déjà dit non à cette question...

Mais si georges a aidé mackie à faire disparaitre ni quelque chose ni quelqu'un, alors c'est quelquoi ???


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Il a déjà dit non à cette question...

Mais si georges a aidé mackie à faire disparaitre ni quelquechose ni quelqu'un, alors c'est quelquoi ??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

c'est une des questions à laquelle vous devez répondre.


----------



## nato kino (13 Mars 2003)

La lettre "E" de "la disparition" a un rapport avec l'aide en question ?


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Moi aussi j'y avais pensé ce matin... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
et vous pensiez à quoi ?


----------



## nato kino (13 Mars 2003)

La lettre "E" de "la disparition" a un rapport avec le film ?


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * La lettre "E" de "la disparition" a un rapport avec l'aide en question ?


* 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## nato kino (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
et vous pensiez à quoi ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
J'avais pensé à Ed Wood mais c'est pas un polard...


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * La lettre "E" de "la disparition" a un rapport avec le film ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (13 Mars 2003)

Donc Georges a aider Mackie à faire disparaître quelque chose, n'est-ce pas ?

Et, c'est cette chose qui est importante ?


----------



## nato kino (13 Mars 2003)

Y m'agace ce "E"...!!


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
 mais c'est pas un polard...  * 

[/QUOTE]





 j'ai pourtant dis qu'il valait mieux que je fasse les résumés moi-même


----------



## nato kino (13 Mars 2003)

J'espère que le film n'a rien à voir, de près ou de loin, avec le japon...?!


----------



## barbarella (13 Mars 2003)

S'agit-il d'un film sur Georges ?

Si oui, Mackie interprète t-il le rôle de Georges ?


----------



## nato kino (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 






 j'ai pourtant dis qu'il valait mieux que je fasse les résumés moi-même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est à dire ?!


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Donc Georges a aider Mackie à faire disparaître quelque chose, n'est-ce pas ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *Et, c'est cette chose qui est importante ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
oui (mais ce n'est pas la seule chose iportante)
on appelle cela un indice


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * S'agit-il d'un film sur Georges ?
* 

[/QUOTE]

non


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

C'est à dire ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

que tu devrais relire mon résumé


----------



## bonpat (13 Mars 2003)

Le film a-t-il un rapport avec le sida ?


----------



## nato kino (13 Mars 2003)

Je comprend plus rien...!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, je vous laisse. La nuit porte conseil on m'a dit.


----------



## bonpat (13 Mars 2003)

Le film a-t-il lieu pendant une guerre ?

Le film a-t-il lieu en France ?

Le film a-t-il lieu en Europe ?

Le film a-t-il lieu sur une île ?


----------



## bonpat (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Je comprend plus rien...!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, je vous laisse. La nuit porte conseil on m'a dit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

tu vas dormir maintenant


----------



## barbarella (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

tu vas dormir maintenant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Il est fâché


----------



## krystof (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
J'avais pensé à Ed Wood mais c'est pas un polard...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Et moi, à Dead Man...


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * J'espère que le film n'a rien à voir, de près ou de loin, avec le japon...?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Le film a-t-il un rapport avec le sida ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Je comprend plus rien...!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, je vous laisse. La nuit porte conseil on m'a dit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]
tu te couches tôt


----------



## baax (13 Mars 2003)

L'énigme (rapport en Georges et mackie, le titre du film, les indices) a t'elle un rapport avec un lipogramme ?

L'énigme a t'elle un rapport avec un quelconque impératif oulipien ?


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * Le film a-t-il lieu pendant une guerre ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * LLe film a-t-il lieu en France ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> *Le film a-t-il lieu en Europe * 

[/QUOTE]
oui

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> *Le film a-t-il lieu sur une île ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * L'énigme (rapport en Georges et mackie, le titre du film, les indices) a t'elle un rapport avec un lipogramme ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
dans le sens où il vient d'être découvert que l'aide a entre autre un rapport avec la disparition de la lettre E : oui



<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * L'énigme a t'elle un rapport avec un quelconque impératif oulipien ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (13 Mars 2003)

Ca veut dire quoi oulipien ?


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Ca veut dire quoi oulipien ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

adjectif tiré de l'OuLiPo (Ouvroir de littérature potentielle) : un groupe littéraire (avec entre autre Queneau) qui a travaillé sur les contraintes formelles liées à la langue, à la narration, etc.

Perec a fait partie de ce groupe, et je crois Italo Calvino

On peut dire que "la disparition" est d'une certaine manière liée aux travaux de l'OuLiPo.


----------



## bonpat (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Ca veut dire quoi oulipien ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
C'était une secte fondée par Perec

J'ai l'air d'un con avec mon île, j'avais pas d'idée dérrière la tête...


----------



## barbarella (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

adjectif tiré de l'OuLiPo (Ouvroir de littérature potentielle) : un groupe littéraire (avec entre autre Queneau) qui a travaillé sur les contraintes formelles liées à la langue, à la narration, etc.

Perec a fait partie de ce groupe, et je crois Italo Calvino

On peut dire que "la disparition" est d'une certaine manière liée aux travaux de l'OuLiPo.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Cela a-t-il un rapport avec le mouvement Dadaiste ?


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
C'était une secte fondée par Perec

J'ai l'air d'un con avec mon île, j'avais pas d'idée dérrière la tête... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Je pense que c'est plutôt Queneau qui a fondé l'OuLiPo. Qui n'était pas une secte.


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Cela a-t-il un rapport avec le mouvement Dadaiste ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

Il y a certainement des passerelles entre l'OuLiPo, le surréalisme et le dadaïsme. marcel Duchamp par exemple
mais je suis loin d'être un spécialiste de cela.


----------



## barbarella (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

Il y a certainement des passerelles entre l'OuLiPo, le surréalisme et le dadaïsme. marcel Duchamp par exemple
mais je suis loin d'être un spécialiste de cela.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Mais cela ne nous rapproche pas de la réponse ?


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Mais cela ne nous rapproche pas de la réponse ?    * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (13 Mars 2003)

Un petit résumé ?


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Un petit résumé ?   * 

[/QUOTE]

déjà!

ya que moi qui bosse


----------



## Luc G (13 Mars 2003)

L'Oulipo n'a pas beaucoup de ressemblances avec un secte : c'est plutôt une bande de joyeux drilles. Et s'ils se donnent des contraintes pour écrire, c'est souvent des contraintes plutôt amusantes. Une de leurs émanations, ou du moins un groupe de quasi-thuriféraires sévissait à une époque sur france-culture ou france-inter le samedi et c'était assez bidonnant. Sûr qu'ils ne dépareraient pas dans le bar (c'est plutôt nous qui aurions souvent l'air un peu légers  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). "Et avec la tête" est d'ailleurs un exemple typique, même si très simple, des jeux de l'Oulipo et de ses voisins.

Dans la mouvance, souvnet avec un zeste de pataphysique, sont sortis pas mal de bouquins dont certains pas tristes du tout : genre "la grammaire turbulente du français contemporain" vue comme un précurseur par l'OuGraPo : ouvroir de grammaire potentielle. Comme quoi, il y a de l'avenir là-dedans.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Bon, et à part ça, pour la devinette, t'as des idées ??"
Ben non, j'arrive


----------



## barbarella (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

déjà!

ya que moi qui bosse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Les quatorze pages tu les a remplies tout seul


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Les quatorze pages tu les a remplies tout seul  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

non que la moitié


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * L'Oulipo n'a pas beaucoup de ressemblances avec un secte : c'est plutôt une bande de joyeux drilles. Et s'ils se donnent des contraintes pour écrire, c'est souvent des contraintes plutôt amusantes.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Cela est quand même très conceptuel, il me semble. Mais comme je l'ai dit je suis loin d'être un spécialiste.


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

Après reflexion, je préfère répondre "non" pour le rapport au lipogramme et ne retenir que la formulation 'tanplanienne


----------



## barbarella (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * L'Oulipo n'a pas beaucoup de ressemblances avec un secte : c'est plutôt une bande de joyeux drilles. Et s'ils se donnent des contraintes pour écrire, c'est souvent des contraintes plutôt amusantes. Une de leurs émanations, ou du moins un groupe de quasi-thuriféraires sévissait à une époque sur france-culture ou france-inter le samedi et c'était assez bidonnant. Sûr qu'ils ne dépareraient pas dans le bar (c'est plutôt nous qui aurions souvent l'air un peu légers  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). "Et avec la tête" est d'ailleurs un exemple typique, même si très simple, des jeux de l'Oulipo et de ses voisins.

Dans la mouvance, souvnet avec un zeste de pataphysique, sont sortis pas mal de bouquins dont certains pas tristes du tout : genre "la grammaire turbulente du français contemporain" vue comme un précurseur par l'OuGraPo : ouvroir de grammaire potentielle. Comme quoi, il y a de l'avenir là-dedans.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Bon, et à part ça, pour la devinette, t'as des idées ??"
Ben non, j'arrive  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

 Je n'aime pas ce terme de joyeux drilles qui me semble dévalorisant, 
 je pense qu'il s'agit de gens très sérieux, ils ont seulement un sérieux différent.
Est-il sérieux d'être triste ?.... Pas plus que d'être léger. 

l'important c'est l'attention que l'on y accorde, alors mieux vaut rire sérieusement que de pleurer bêtement. 

N'est-ce pas ?


----------



## Luc G (13 Mars 2003)

L'île, c'est une île britannique ?

Parenthèse pour barbarella : Dada (avec tristan Tzara), c'est beaucoup plus ancien que l'Oulipo : les surréalistes sont un peu les enfants de Dada, qui était plutôt délirant sinon toujours déjanté, d'une certaine façon politique, et contre toutes les règles.

L'Oulipo, c'est plutôt le jeu avec les règles, pas vraiment politique. Pas mal de matheux, si je ne me trompe, avec l'Oulipo (Jacques Roubaud, par exemple, je crois) : c'est parfois déjanté, mais toujours calculé.


----------



## baax (13 Mars 2003)

La production de ce  film d'auteur fut "internationale", mais le réalisateur est (était) il...

Suisse ?

Italien ?

Américain ?

Népalais ?


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * L'île, c'est une île britannique ?

* 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## barbarella (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * L'île, c'est une île britannique ?

Parenthèse pour barbarella : Dada (avec tristan Tzara), c'est beaucoup plus ancien que l'Oulipo : les surréalistes sont un peu les enfants de Dada, qui était plutôt délirant sinon toujours déjanté, d'une certaine façon politique, et contre toutes les règles.

L'Oulipo, c'est plutôt le jeu avec les règles, pas vraiment politique. Pas mal de matheux, si je ne me trompe, avec l'Oulipo (Jacques Roubaud, par exemple, je crois) : c'est parfois déjanté, mais toujours calculé.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Dada dada buvez de l'eau


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * La production de ce  film d'auteur fut "internationale", mais le réalisateur est (était) il...

Suisse ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * La production de ce  film d'auteur fut "internationale", mais le réalisateur est (était) il...

Italien ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
oui

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * La production de ce  film d'auteur fut "internationale", mais le réalisateur est (était) il...
Américain ?
* 

[/QUOTE]
non

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par baax:</font><hr /> * La production de ce  film d'auteur fut "internationale", mais le réalisateur est (était) il...
Népalais ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
non


----------



## Luc G (13 Mars 2003)

est-ce que c'est l'île de Lisca Bianca ?


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * est-ce que c'est l'île de Lisca Bianca ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
oui


----------



## Luc G (13 Mars 2003)

Alors, j'ai trouvé.


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Alors, j'ai trouvé.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

je me doute, pour avoir posé cette question


----------



## barbarella (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Alors, j'ai trouvé.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

On attend que ta réponse


----------



## Luc G (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

On attend que ta réponse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu veux plus chercher ?


----------



## melaure (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

On attend que ta réponse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pour une nouvelle devinette ?


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Pour une nouvelle devinette ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
minute! faut la préparer.


----------



## melaure (13 Mars 2003)

Je sais pas dans quoi je débarque, mais c'est un peu l'avventura votre truc !!!


----------



## Luc G (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Je sais pas dans quoi je débarque, mais c'est un peu l'avventura votre truc !!!  * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## barbarella (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Tu veux plus chercher ?   * 

[/QUOTE]
Non, tu as trouvé, alors dis le.


----------



## Luc G (13 Mars 2003)

Melaure vient de le dire : un film d'Antonioni


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

Bon puisque personne se décide et qu'il se fait tard :
je déclare Luc gagnant le film étant : *L'Avventura* de Michelangelo Antonioni


----------



## barbarella (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * Melaure vient de le dire : un film d'Antonioni   * 

[/QUOTE]

Je m'en fous je veux le titre


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Je m'en fous je veux le titre    * 

[/QUOTE]

c'est juste au dessus


----------



## melaure (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Je m'en fous je veux le titre    * 

[/QUOTE]

C'était juste un indice car j'avais la fiche complête de l'auteur sur mon écran ...


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

C'était juste un indice car j'avais la fiche complête de l'auteur sur mon écran ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

pour quelle raison ?


----------



## melaure (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

pour quelle raison ?  * 

[/QUOTE]

Un pur hasard ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 non je rigole, j'ai vu le nom de l'ile !

Une filmraphie en anglais :

_
Dow Jones offers few more precipitous plummets than the fall of the stock of Michelangelo Antonioni during the past few decades. A song in the late-'60s musical Hair had a young filmmaker claiming he loved Antonioni--who'd say that today, especially in a musical? Budding filmmakers today prefer bruised knuckles to cold shoulders, and the Italian master of angst's work goes often quite unrevived. But whenever you see a movie about the uncommunicative rich, tight and unhappy in their well-appointed homes, or a film about couples who can't express their own uneasy emotions, remember that Antonioni was there first.

A thorough retrospective titled "Modernist Master: Michelangelo Antonioni" (Jan. 22-Feb. 4 at the Castro) charts nearly 40 years of the director's work. Antonioni's first films were, like the other major talents in postwar Italy, neorealist. His second movie, Nettezza Urbana (1948), was about a street sweeper, in fact. As one critic suggested, the Italian director's later films about the affluent were also neorealist, only neorealist about the upper class.

The two-week fest of Antonioni at the Castro revives both well-known and obscure films, including a picture not released in North America: Chung Kuo China, his 1972 documentary on China, later denounced by the government of the People's Republic. Another early film, 1955's Story of a Love Affair, offers a variation on themes from The Postman Always Rings Twice.

Naturally, the two-week Antonioni retrospective touches upon once-cult items: the swinging London anti-mystery, 1966's Blow Up; 1975's The Passenger (Professione: Reporter), starring Jack Nicholson as a journalist who slips out of his own identity; and 1961's La Notte, a portrait of well-off intellectual misery during a sleepless night in Milan. Perhaps best-known of them all is his trio of films with the feline Monica Vitti. All three represent a favorite subject of the director, as stated in his 1955 Le Amiche: "Every woman living with a man to whom she is superior is unhappy." Vitti is in this situation thrice: in 1961's The Eclipse; in 1964's Red Desert, in which a violently polluted landscape mirrors the story of a woman who sleeps outside her class; and Antonioni's breakthrough film, L'Avventura.

The euphoniously titled L'Avventura takes place on vacation, beginning as a boating party to Lisca Bianca, a barren rock in the Mediterranean. The women aboard aren't quite kept women, but neither are they really in their own keeping. During the visit to the island one member of the group, Anna (Lea Massari), vanishes without a trace. The missing girl's on-again, off-again lover, Sandro (Gabriel Ferenzetti), had quarreled with Anna before her disappearance. Sandro takes up quickly, with only a little shame, with the girl's friend Claudia (Vitti). On a vacation that's partly a search for Anna, partly a tryst for the two, the couple endures their denatured shame, emotionally fraught sex and sullen skies. Which all sounds like a bath in lemon juice, but it isn't; it's a trick of Claudia's good, simple nature that she falls hard for the self-loathing Sandro, and there's a short spell of fragile bliss before she wakes up to the sort of weakling he is. This breakthrough film is handsome in its use of the wide screen to show off Antonioni's marvelous eye. The volcanic deserts are a backdrop for domestic blistering, demonstrating "the director's patented walk through a continent of scenery ... the human figure isolated, posing in a vast, sinister, anonymous space," as Manny Farber described it.

It's a unique vision, but variations on it have fueled popular art, diluting its power. Still powerful, though, are Antonioni's inventive shots of a man and a woman hopeless, side by side, looking away from the camera: the opposite of the kiss. Antonioni's films are about entrapment, and this above all has helped chip away his cult in America. American audiences have a national prejudice, and I share it, that action can be taken to break up an emotional stalemate. Our other national myth, which I doubt is true, is that a place among the yachts and villas can be had by each of us someday, through enough sheer hard work. Antonioni's stages for his upper-class misery (especially the Hate Boat in L'Avventura) look as posh as posh can be. Pauline Kael's famously damning essay "The Come-dressed-as-the-sick-soul-of-Europe Party," condemning Antonioni's La Notte, pointed out that to Americans pining for a European vacation, modern Italy looks far more attractive than repellent. Surely bad news drives out good; Kael's essay obscures the fact that earlier this commonsensical critic loved L'Avventura and deemed it the best film of 1961.

As with other great 20th-century artists, Antonioni's art was bomb art; his films attempted to clear out the debris of years of romantic, commercial filmmaking. The litter has returned, thicker than ever--maybe an aftershock of Antonioni would knock some of the rubble back.
_


----------



## RV (13 Mars 2003)

Et pour finir l'énigme le listing des indices trouvés avec l'auteur de la découverte en regard.


'tanplan : le film est en N&amp;B

barbarella : le film est une production internationale

'tanplan : le film a plus de 10 ans

'tanplan : le film est une intrigue policière

'tanplan : le film est à suspens

'tanplan : j'ai vu le film

barbarella : Georges n'est plus de ce monde

barbarella : les fautes d'orthographes de Mackie ont un rappot avec l'énigme

'tanplan : il s'agit d'un film d'auteur

'tanplan : le film a été édité en DVD

'tanplan : le N&amp;B est un parti pris

'tanplan : le film a fait parler de lui à sa sortie

'tanplan : Georges ne fait pas partie de la distribution

'tanplan : Georges n'est pas un personnage

oupsy : Georges est l'auteur d'un livre

'tanplan : l'identité de Georges est découverte : _Georges Pérec_

'tanplan : possibilité d'un rapport avec son livre _la disparition_

'tanplan : le mot _disparition_ n'est pas dans le titre et n'a pas de rapport avec lui

'tanplan : le film n'est pas une adaptation de  _la disparition_

barbarella : la nature de l'aide de Georges peut aider

'tanplan : _la disparition_ a un rapport avec l'aide de Georges

'tanplan : la lettre "E" de _la disparition_ a un rapport avec l'aide de Georges

'tanplan : la lettre "E" de _la disparition_ n'a pas de  rapport avec le film

bonpat : L'action du film est située sur une île européenne

baax : la nationalité du réalisateur : italien

Luc G : Ile : Lisca Bianca

Luc G : *l'avventura*


----------



## Luc G (13 Mars 2003)

En tous cas, RV, tes devinettes sont plutôt bien faites. Les indices sont suffisamment tirés par les cheveux pour que ça dure  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et le choix des films n'est pas mal non  (c'est pas des films qui ne sont sortis qu'une semaine sur la rive gauche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Quant à dire ce qui m'a aidé ? c'est plutôt vague : film d'auteur européen n&amp;b, ça me donnait une gamme, alors film italien : j'ai vite pensé à Antonioni, puis j'ai été voir sur google le nom de l'île, histoire de faire mariner un peu barbarella  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 (qui ne m'en a pas tenu rancune puisqu'elle m'a accordé un délai pour "et avec la tête", encore merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## tomtom (13 Mars 2003)

Alors moi, je dis Bravo Môssieur Luc G 

Trouver un Film que personne ne connait  à partir d'une énigme que personne ne comprend.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Chapeau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai bien fait de ne pas me lancer dans ce jeux moi


----------



## bonpat (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * 
J'ai bien fait de ne pas me lancer dans ce jeux moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

j'te confirme, j'ai pas vu le film, je le connais pas, j'ai chercher comme un fou et maintenant j'ai une vraie migraine (et pas une petite)


----------



## bonpat (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> * Alors moi, je dis Bravo Môssieur Luc G 

Trouver un Film que personne ne connait  à partir d'une énigme que personne ne comprend.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]
viens résoudre  celle-ci ...


----------



## Luc G (13 Mars 2003)

L'avventura, c'est quand même un film assez connu. Dixit l'encyclopédie Yahoo, par exemple : 

"C'est avec L'Avventura qu'Antonioni connut une renommée internationale, alors que le film avait été très mal accueilli en Italie et au festival de Cannes en 1960, où il avait été longuement hué."

En fait, le problème est plutôt, je suppose, que pour beaucoup de forumeurs ici, 1960, c'est la préhistoire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour ceux qui ont un peu plus de tours au compteur, ça fait partie des films de référence (même si, à ma grande honte, j'avais assez largement oublié le scénario. Il faut dire que le scénario n'est pas vraiment l'essentiel chez Antonioni).


----------



## Luc G (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
viens résoudre  celle-ci ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je rêve ou c'est évident.


----------



## nato kino (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
tu te couches tôt  * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est pas parce que je vous quitte que je me couche de suite...


----------



## nato kino (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
C'était une secte fondée par Perec

J'ai l'air d'un con avec mon île, j'avais pas d'idée dérrière la tête... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Et meeeeeerde !!
J'avais trouver un film hier qui se passait sur une île et j'ai pas noté le nom !!


----------



## nato kino (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * Après reflexion, je préfère répondre "non" pour le rapport au lipogramme et ne retenir que la formulation 'tanplanienne  * 

[/QUOTE]
Putain !! je vais devenir célèbre !!


----------



## barbarella (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

C'est pas parce que je vous quitte que je me couche de suite... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Et c'est pas parce que tu arrives maintenant, que tu viens de te lever


----------



## bonpat (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

Je rêve ou c'est évident.   * 

[/QUOTE]
on t'attend sur le thread avec nos couche-culottes


----------



## nato kino (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Et c'est pas parce que tu arrives maintenant, que tu viens de te lever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
T'as tout bon.


----------



## nato kino (13 Mars 2003)

Bravo luc G !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'aurai bien aimé être là pour la réponse mais bon...


----------



## Luc G (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Putain !! je vais devenir célèbre !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]

Prochainement aux Presses Universitaires de france :
*"La formulation tanplanienne des énigmes : un pas en avant dans la compréhension profonde de l'univers"*
par les professeurs Jean Aidaijaplin-Laibautes et Sue Fidelaividait.


----------



## Luc G (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 
on t'attend sur le thread avec nos couche-culottes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Comptez pas sur moi pour vous les changer : j'ai déjà donné


----------



## nato kino (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * Et pour finir l'énigme le listing des indices trouvés avec l'auteur de la découverte en regard.


'tanplan : le film est en N&amp;B

barbarella : le film est une production internationale

'tanplan : le film a plus de 10 ans

'tanplan : le film est une intrigue policière

'tanplan : le film est à suspens

'tanplan : j'ai vu le film

barbarella : Georges n'est plus de ce monde

barbarella : les fautes d'orthographes de Mackie ont un rappot avec l'énigme

'tanplan : il s'agit d'un film d'auteur

'tanplan : le film a été édité en DVD

'tanplan : le N&amp;B est un parti pris

'tanplan : le film a fait parler de lui à sa sortie

'tanplan : Georges ne fait pas partie de la distribution

'tanplan : Georges n'est pas un personnage

oupsy : Georges est l'auteur d'un livre

'tanplan : l'identité de Georges est découverte : Georges Pérec

'tanplan : possibilité d'un rapport avec son livre la disparition

'tanplan : le mot disparition n'est pas dans le titre et n'a pas de rapport avec lui

'tanplan : le film n'est pas une adaptation de  la disparition

barbarella : la nature de l'aide de Georges peut aider

'tanplan : la disparition a un rapport avec l'aide de Georges

'tanplan : la lettre "E" de la disparition a un rapport avec l'aide de Georges

'tanplan : la lettre "E" de la disparition n'a pas de  rapport avec le film

bonpat : L'action du film est située sur une île européenne

baax : la nationalité du réalisateur : italien

Luc G : Ile : Lisca Bianca

Luc G : l'avventura
* 

[/QUOTE]

Tout ce travail pour se faire griller sur la fin, pffff !!


----------



## Luc G (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

Tout ce travail pour se faire griller sur la fin, pffff !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est comme dans la vie : il y a ceux qui bossent sur le chantier et ceux qui viennent couper le ruban et boire le champagne


----------



## nato kino (13 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr /> * 

C'est comme dans la vie : il y a ceux qui bossent sur le chantier et ceux qui viennent couper le ruban et boire le champagne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est pas grâve, c'est encore plus drôle comme ça.


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2003)

Un grand merci à notre maître des énigmes : RV !!

_clapclapclapclapclapclapclapclapclapclapclapclapclapclap..._


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
minute! faut la préparer.  * 

[/QUOTE]
Prend tout ton temps...
Faudrait pas qu'elle soit trop facile.


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

Après ces encouragements, je me dois de vous remercier tous pour votre participation. Il me semble que le meilleur moyen est de vous soumettre une nouvelle devinette.
Le temps d'ouvrir un nouveau thread et je suis à vous.

Pour ma part, j'ai beaucoup apprécié cette dernière. Et elle m'a donné envie de revoir ce splendide film, aussi ai-je commandé le DVD. Un mail d'amazon m'a appris que ma commande était partie aujourd'hui, donc je devrais la recevoir sous peu.
Je ne saurai trop conseiller à ceux qui ne l'ont pas vu (j'en ai repéré au moins un au fond de la salle) de le visionner et si possible au ciné.


----------



## bonpat (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * Après ces encouragements, je me dois de vous remercier tous pour votre participation. Il me semble que le meilleur moyen est de vous soumettre une nouvelle devinette.
Le temps d'ouvrir un nouveau thread et je suis à vous.

Pour ma part, j'ai beaucoup apprécié cette dernière. Et elle m'a donné envie de revoir ce splendide film, aussi ai-je commandé le DVD. Un mail d'amazon m'a appris que ma commande était partie aujourd'hui, donc je devrais la recevoir sous peu.
Je ne saurai trop conseiller à ceux qui ne l'ont pas vu (j'en ai repéré au moins un au fond de la salle) de le visionner et si possible au ciné.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Bon ok, j'ai déjà attaqué la troisième, moi !


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 
Pour ma part, j'ai beaucoup apprécié cette dernière. Et elle m'a donné envie de revoir ce splendide film, aussi ai-je commandé le DVD. Un mail d'amazon m'a appris que ma commande était partie aujourd'hui, donc je devrais la recevoir sous peu.
Je ne saurai trop conseiller à ceux qui ne l'ont pas vu (j'en ai repéré au moins un au fond de la salle) de le visionner et si possible au ciné.  * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est à quelle heure la prochaine séance ?


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 

C'est à quelle heure la prochaine séance ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu ne l'as pas vu ?


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2003)

Je ne m'en souviens plus en tout cas...


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Je ne m'en souviens plus en tout cas... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

donc tu ne l'as pas vu


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

donc tu ne l'as pas vu  * 

[/QUOTE]
Rien n'est moins sûr...


----------



## RV (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Rien n'est tmoins sûr... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

il est quand même assez inoubliable.


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

il est quand même assez inoubliable.  * 

[/QUOTE]
J'ai pas une bonne mémoire des noms mais une très bonne mémoire visuelle... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je pourrai te dire ça dès la première image.


----------



## bonpat (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
J'ai pas une bonne mémoire des noms mais une très bonne mémoire visuelle... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

C'est que m'a dit un modérateur qui avait un fouet dans les mains...


----------



## nato kino (14 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bonpat:</font><hr /> * 

C'est que m'a dit un modérateur qui avait un fouet dans les mains... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu m'as l'air bien renseigné toi...


----------



## RV (15 Mars 2003)

J'ai reçu l'objet


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2003)

Y-a plus K ...

À quelle heure déjà la séance ?


----------



## RV (16 Mars 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * Y-a plus K ...

À quelle heure déjà la séance ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

dès que j'aurai un peu temps au calme


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

coucou


----------



## Rémi qui dit oui (8 Avril 2003)

...


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * coucou  * 

[/QUOTE]

personne ne répond ?


----------



## nato kino (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

personne ne répond ?  * 

[/QUOTE]
La porte !! Ça fait des courants d'air !!


----------



## RV (8 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
La porte !! Ça fait des courants d'air !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* [/quote
c'est parce que t'es dans le passage


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

re-coucou


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Avril 2003)

Dis Rv tu t'amuse à les mettre dans l'ordre tes threads ?


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Dis Rv tu t'amuse à les mettre dans l'ordre tes threads ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

je ne l'avais pas fait exprès mais le résultat ne m'a pas déplu


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

je ne l'avais pas fait exprès mais le résultat ne m'a pas déplu  * 

[/QUOTE]

Désolé d'avoir tout bousculé dans tes rangements 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Bon je vais chercher un balai et à 2 çà ira plus vite alors !


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Désolé d'avoir tout bousculé dans tes rangements 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Bon je vais chercher un balai et à 2 çà ira plus vite alors ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

t'aurais pu faire une photo avant déranger


----------



## barbarella (9 Avril 2003)

ola


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2003)

toutes ces énigmes ont-elles un rapport avec la 6ème ???


----------



## RV (9 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par oupsy:</font><hr /> * toutes ces énigmes ont-elles un rapport avec la 6ème ???   * 

[/QUOTE]
va poser cela dans la sixième


----------



## barbarella (10 Avril 2003)

Bon, j'ai tout relu


----------



## RV (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Bon, j'ai tout relu  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

tout?


----------



## barbarella (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr /> * 

tout?  * 

[/QUOTE]

tout


----------



## RV (10 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

tout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

pas mal


----------

